# Hardware predictions for 2021



## qwr (Jan 23, 2021)

Semi joke thread. Leave your predictions for 2021
My predictions (as a consumer):

Dayan Guhong v5 and Tengyun v3. Because Dayan loves numbers
Dayan branches out to 4x4 or other puzzles after reestablishing its reputation
More GAN budget cubes and they give up on soft
RS3M 2020 continues to sell like hotcakes
MGC square 1 is amazing and revolutionizes square 1 hardware again
MGC big cubes v2 are amazing
Maybe another clock or pyraminx
Another Valk because why not
(Qiyi or Shengshou FTO???)


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 23, 2021)

My predictions:

Dayan Tengyun v3 which will be even more smaller in size.
MoYu FTO
19x19 mass produced cube
2x2-17x17 bundles which are reasonable in cost
Moyu Master Pyraminx
A very fast curvy copter mass produced which corner cuts a lot.


----------



## qwr (Jan 23, 2021)

There already is a mass produced 19x19  maybe shengshou will try a 21x21 for 2021. I can't wait for a $1300 cube I'm not going to buy.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 23, 2021)

Realistic: 
- Factory-magnetic 8x8 and 9x9
- More 3x3s
- More pyraminxes
- More trivial non-WCA shape mods

Dream: 
- Stickerless, magnetic, high-quality versions of FTO, Curvy Copter, and Gigaminx.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 23, 2021)

My predictions

Realistic ones:
- tengyun v3 3x3
- galaxy v3 mega
- 3x3 from XMD
- gan comes out with a new gimmicky $90 flagship 3x3 that everyone praises
- yj clock
- guhong v5 3x3

Less likely predictions:
- volt V3 squan
- new valk 3x3 flagship
- better valk 4
- mgc 4 elite
- mgc pyraminx
- mgc skewb
- moyu clock


----------



## ender9994 (Jan 23, 2021)

Predictions:

- high end wca puzzles continue to increase in price while much more affordable versions become even more indistinguishable from them. 

Wants:

- A better turning gigaminx
- 2x2 pyraminx 
- 4x4 mass produced mirror blocks
- magnetic 8x8, 9x9 MGC


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 23, 2021)

Dayan will make
1. a good squan
2. Guhong v5 and Tengyun v3
3. A pyraminx or skewb

Gan will make
1. Gan 356 Pro M 2020 v3 R S Pro Max Enhanced Numerical Air X M
2. A squan
3. Maybe a budget cube

Moyu will make
1. RS3M 2021
2. WRM 2021
3. Maybe more shape mods

Qiyi will make
1. Another iteration of the Valk 3
2. Valk 2, 4, 5 v2
3. Another budget 3x3

YJ will make
1. MGC v2
2. MGC squan, pyra, skewb and clonk
3. Budget counterparts to those above


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 23, 2021)

Ok so not trying to self promo but I made a video a few weeks back on this very topic.





Also @MJS Cubing the MGC V2 (if you're referring to the 3x3) came out like 2 years ago and was a flop.


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 23, 2021)

MS Cube will continue to release more WCA puzzles, including a 2x2 as their next (non-3x3) puzzle.

A new brand will be created which will focus on non-WCA puzzles like FTO and curvy copter, but they will also attempt to make a decent clock.

The YJ MGC square-1 will be good, but might have some issues in the first batch, but then they'll fix it and it'll compete with the volt v2.

Qiyi will make another skewb.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 23, 2021)

Gan releases a $100 cube that’s essentially an 11 M Pro but with a few more buzzwords from the marketing team!


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 23, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Gan releases a $100 cube that’s essentially an 11 M Pro but with a few more buzzwords from the marketing team!


New GAN with martian core and lunar coating.
Buy it now.
Only $99.95


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 23, 2021)

Prediction: MGC CLock


----------



## Milominx (Jan 23, 2021)

Realistic:
TengYun V3
MGC Clonk
DaYan 4x4 (That is really good)
Spark V2
Galaxy V3
Tornado V2 (M)
Wingy V2

Want:
GuHong V5
DaYan 5x5 (That also is really good)
TengYun 2x2 V2
MGC4 Elite

(As you probably noticed i love DaYan)


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 23, 2021)

should I wait for the MGC clock? or get the qiyi one?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 23, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> should I wait for the MGC clock? or get the qiyi one?


there hasn't even been a tease yet for the MGC so get the qiyi

My predictions:
Good FTO
Dayan 4x4
xmd 3x3


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 23, 2021)

How about an X-man clonk?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 23, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> How about an X-man clonk?


maybe if someone takes a chunk of the market from qiyi but anyone serious about clock is going to buy the qiyi right now, so I see no need for one unless another brand makes a decent clock.


----------



## CFOP2020 (Jan 23, 2021)

I just want a new valk.
even an announcement that qiyi has it in the works would be enough for me


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 23, 2021)

CFOP2020 said:


> I just want a new valk.
> even an announcement that qiyi has it in the works would be enough for me


I do too, but I feel like the series might be over since xmd made a 2x2


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 23, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Gan will make
> 1. Gan 356 Pro M 2020 v3 R S Enhanced Numerical M





EngiNerdBrian said:


> Gan releases a $100 cube that’s essentially an 11 M Pro but with a few more buzzwords from the marketing team!


----------



## CFOP2020 (Jan 23, 2021)

I also want a new yuxin 6x6 thats good like if they made a red v2 that would be cool


----------



## Rouxster (Jan 23, 2021)

My predictions:
Dayan tengyun 4×4 
Gan square 1
Some magnetic kibiminx
A new flagship in the valk line up
Mscube v2 3×3


----------



## Cuberstache (Jan 23, 2021)

Galaxy v3 since the galaxy v2 is basically dead with the releases of the yuhu v2 and dayan v2
A good FTO


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 23, 2021)

Lots of people mentioning Dayan 4x4. Is that something that’s been discussed or mentioned or are we all just hopeful DaYan will move beyond 3x3?


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 23, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Lots of people mentioning Dayan 4x4. Is that something that’s been discussed or mentioned or are we all just hopeful DaYan will move beyond 3x3?


I personally haven't heard anything about it, so I think it's just something people want to see. Dayan has made some good 3x3's lately, so I guess they want to see those same qualities in a 4x4.


----------



## qwr (Jan 23, 2021)

fwiw dayan did make some 4x4s with mf8 back in the day that were considered decent. nowadays anything mf8 is considered crappy but maybe dayan will bring a 4x4 back like they did with their guhong.









EngiNerdBrian said:


> Gan releases a $100 cube that’s essentially an 11 M Pro but with a few more buzzwords from the marketing team!



GAN 12 M Pro Max Teflon coated with core magnets on springs


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 24, 2021)

qwr said:


> fwiw dayan did make some 4x4s with mf8 back in the day that were considered decent. nowadays anything mf8 is considered crappy but maybe dayan will bring a 4x4 back like they did with their guhong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Magnets on springs cyoubx's idea.
Don't forget adjustable plastic thickness

Sent from my Samsung microwave.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 24, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Sent from my Samsung microwave.


Very funny! <insert laugh emoji>

Sent from my Speed Stacks G4 Pro Timer.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 24, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Sent from my Speed Stacks G4 Pro Timer.



How do you connect to WiFi? I know how on my MGC 4 but not my timer

Sent from my Samsung microwave.


----------



## Sion (Jan 24, 2021)

Hopefully my cube finally comes out this year


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 24, 2021)

Gan:
- 1 or 2 more unoriginal 3x3s that nobody asked for, starting at $65 and topping out at $75 (unless there's a limited edition; then it will go up to around $80-$90)
- Will ignore the pleas to upgrade their 4x4

Qiyi:
- Hopefully another Valk 3x3 (but I doubt it)
- Valk 4 v2 (also doubtful)
- More X-Man NxNs
- More budget cubes that nobody buys

Moyu:
- Aoshi WRM and Aofu WRM
- Weilong GTS4?
- Meilong 13x13-15x15 (maybe bigger?)
- Another solid magnetic budget cube

Yuxin:
- Does absolutely nothing of value and stays irrelevant

Dayan:
- A new line to go along with the Tengyuns and the Guhongs
- Tengyun 2x2 v2
- Tengyun 4x4

YJ:
- MGC side events (pyraminx, megaminx v2, skewb, square-1, clock)
- Hopefully another 3x3, but that's pretty unlikely

I do be roasting Gan, Qiyi, and Yuxin though (even though Qiyi doesn't deserve to be roasted; only about their non-magnetic budget cubes).


SH03L4C3 said:


> How do you connect to WiFi? I know how on my MGC 4 but not my timer
> 
> Sent from my Samsung microwave.


The touch sensors act like antennas on the Stackmat. The password is “malfunction.”


Sion said:


> Hopefully my cube finally comes out this year


I'm excited to see the final product!

Sent from the red center piece of my Gan 356-12 Pro Ultra Lite Air Max M using Tapatalk


----------



## qwr (Jan 24, 2021)

The qiyi MS cubes have been successful so I think their budget cubes are selling. The first cube I got when I got back into cubing was a $5 Warrior W and you can find them on Amazon on eBay so I think they are selling, just not to speedcubers. I still recommend the (sticker less) little magic to my friends learning how to solve although the meilong might be better now.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 24, 2021)

Gan will also release their 2nd tier Gan 11 sometime in spring or early summer


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 24, 2021)

qwr said:


> The qiyi MS cubes have been successful so I think their budget cubes are selling. The first cube I got when I got back into cubing was a $5 Warrior W and you can find them on Amazon on eBay so I think they are selling, just not to speedcubers. I still recommend the (sticker less) little magic to my friends learning how to solve although the meilong might be better now.


QiYi are always making 2 series that clash with each other, so it'll be surprising if that doesn't happen multiple times again with their new series.

Hardware Predictions
MoYu will create a brand new system based in the rate of their development at the moment. Perhaps based on Honeycomb? Or a new "GES" like their previous tensioning system.


----------



## qwr (Feb 10, 2021)

Actually since Dayan made a very lightweight cube, maybe they will make a heavier cube like their lunhui


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 10, 2021)

cheaper smart cube will happen because that concept is maturing.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Feb 11, 2021)

Bad Gan squan, good YJ squan, eh-ish Moyu squan, and a budget Qiyi squan (probably a magnetic refresh of the qifa).


----------



## qwr (Feb 11, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> Bad Gan squan, good YJ squan, eh-ish Moyu squan, and a budget Qiyi squan (probably a magnetic refresh of the qifa).


I think any gan squan will be pretty good compared to the current market (the bar is low)


----------



## Sub1Hour (Feb 12, 2021)

qwr said:


> I think any gan squan will be pretty good compared to the current market (the bar is low)


I highly doubt that, especially since the volt v2 is actually really good. Plus, it will probably have qiyi squan syndrome.

I'd still buy it anyway


----------



## porkyp10 (Feb 12, 2021)

Doubtful wish: A good Gan 4x4
General wish: RS3M 2020 with already strong magnets (without the need of the magnet kits by scs and thecubicle)


----------



## porkyp10 (Feb 12, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Gan releases a $100 cube that’s essentially an 11 M Pro but with a few more buzzwords from the marketing team!


With a new spring to screw magnet system! How does it work? It just does, it's a Gan cube!


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 12, 2021)

porkyp10 said:


> Doubtful wish: A good Gan 4x4
> General wish: RS3M 2020 with already strong magnets (without the need of the magnet kits by scs and thecubicle)











Neutrino MoYu RS3M 2020 magnetic 3x3x3 cube UK STOCK | speedcubing.org


The RS3M 2020 is an excellent budget cube, it is the only budget cube to come with MoYu's elasticity adjustment system and performs excellently for its price. The Neutrino version is my custom set-up version, set-up by speedcubing.org owner Daniel Evans, a UK national championship podiummer.




www.speedcubing.org




That do?


----------



## qwr (Feb 12, 2021)

Cubicle also offers a "RS3M 2020+" which has magnets preinstalled. $20 instead of $9 for a premium setup and the preinstalled magnets


----------



## porkyp10 (Feb 12, 2021)

cuber314159 said:


> Neutrino MoYu RS3M 2020 magnetic 3x3x3 cube UK STOCK | speedcubing.org
> 
> 
> The RS3M 2020 is an excellent budget cube, it is the only budget cube to come with MoYu's elasticity adjustment system and performs excellently for its price. The Neutrino version is my custom set-up version, set-up by speedcubing.org owner Daniel Evans, a UK national championship podiummer.
> ...


I was thinking of a factory RS3M 2020 with already strong factory magnets.


----------



## AlgoCuber (May 13, 2021)

1. RS3 M 2021, RS2 M 2021, RS4 M 2021
2. WR M 2021
3. Tengyun V3
4. Guhong V5
5. X-man 5x5
6. More overpriced Gan cubes (Duh)
7. MGC V2 4x4-7x7 (Hopefully better)
8. More good budget magnetic cubes
9. New Yuxin flagship
10. Moyu non-cuboid WCA puzzles w/ spring compression
11. Smartcube under $30
12. Dayan complete revival
13. Gan magnetic budget cube < $15


----------



## SH03L4C3 (May 14, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> 1. RS3 M 2021, RS2 M 2021, RS4 M 2021
> 2. WR M 2021
> 3. Tengyun V3
> 4. Guhong V5
> ...


Wrm 2021: I agree, there is word out.
Tengyun v3: maybe, prob not
Guhong v5: v4 just happened, too early
x-man 5x5: 4x4 came out, so maybe?
MGC V2 4x4-7x7 (Hopefully better): Too early, maybe MGC clock/pyra/skewb?
Smartcube under $30: There is word of monstergo making the cheapest smart cube.


----------



## Gerry (May 15, 2021)

Gan will pop the core magnet system into old cubes and call them new. 

Gan: Introducing the all new Gan RS Air Pro and Lite!

Everyone: All you did was assemble an RS with the magnet core, and the Duos corner feet.

Gan: Nu- uh.

Everyone: Oh and also just used the old GES v4, to call it Lite instead of Pro.

Not roasting them, I kind of secretly hope they do this. They seem to already do this with other lines, and why not a cheap core magnet system I can mess around with by adding magnets.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (May 22, 2021)

Gerry said:


> Gan will pop the core magnet system into old cubes and call them new.
> 
> Gan: Introducing the all new Gan RS Air Pro and Lite!
> 
> ...



needs numbers!

The all new Gan RS Air 56 Pro 12 M Lite

Now in an even _shinier _box!


----------



## Kaiju_cube (May 22, 2021)

just wait, in 6 months we'll have the Gan RS Air 56 _semi_-Pro 12._5 _m ,... in a less shiny boxy, less adjustment options and it will be $20. off the base price of $80. for the Gan RS Air 56 Pro 12 M Lite.

So it will _only _be $60 for the base model.

all that money goes towards the shiny boxes, pop-em-open plastic display box (no one uses) and the Gan bag (no one uses) and the collectors card (no one uses).

but... hey... it's a Shiny box!!..... except for the Gan RS Air 56 semi-Pro 12.5 m,... which is _slightly less_ shiny.


----------



## Zain_A24 (May 22, 2021)

Gerry said:


> Gan will pop the core magnet system into old cubes and call them new.
> 
> Gan: Introducing the all new Gan RS Air Pro and Lite!
> 
> ...



I think if GAN were to do that we would have had the GAN XS V2 months ago like we saw of the XV2 last year.
Was initially one of my predictions last year - to see a GAN XS revived with corner magnets but I'm sure they figured it didn't really need them.


----------



## qwr (May 22, 2021)

I guess Moyu patented their dual adjustment system but even after the Dayan, Gan, and now Xman Tornado v2 systems, I still think the dual adjustment system is the easiest to understand and use (no tool required!)


----------



## Zain_A24 (May 22, 2021)

qwr said:


> I guess Moyu patented their dual adjustment system but even after the Dayan, Gan, and now Xman Tornado v2 systems, I still think the dual adjustment system is the easiest to understand and use (no tool required!)


Which dual adjustment system is it you're referring to?
The only dual adjustment system that doesn't require a tool that I can think of is the MS3V1 system.


----------



## qwr (May 22, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Which dual adjustment system is it you're referring to?
> The only dual adjustment system that doesn't require a tool that I can think of is the MS3V1 system.


the moyu one. I mean you're supposed to use the little blue tool but I just use my fingernails.


----------



## rubik2005 (May 22, 2021)

4x4 magnet adjustment system (Qiyi or Moyu)


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Dec 29, 2021)

It was interesting to see what actually happened. 2022 edition??


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 29, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> It was interesting to see what actually happened. 2022 edition??


May of 2023 a stickerless gigaminx will be released. A good speed FTO will hopefully be released before that.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 29, 2021)

One Wheel said:


> May of 2023 a stickerless gigaminx will be released. A good speed FTO will hopefully be released before that.


I kind of doubt it. ShengShou already has the best gigaminx, and they are the only company the would make a stickerless one. A FTO is somewhat likely though.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 29, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> I kind of doubt it. ShengShou already has the best gigaminx, and they are the only company the would make a stickerless one. A FTO is somewhat likely though.


By 1990s standards the SS gigaminx is really good. It sucks.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 29, 2021)

One Wheel said:


> By 1990s standards the SS gigaminx is really good. It sucks.


XD It is still the best on the market, so from a business standpoint SS would have no reason to make another one. It's not exactly high demand


----------



## cirnov2 (Dec 29, 2021)

So I had predictions for a RS5 M, a Valk Supreme and a Gan 11 X.

So here's my predictions for 22'
RS5 M
X-Man 5x5
Gan side-WCA
A new MoYu limited.
Qiyi MagLev
An actual non shape-shifting 2x2 pyraminx
Plastic cores not being a standard
Cheaper Lube
The Cirno Cube (just kidding.)
(non hardware but still):
Ruwix comes back from the dead

and finally...
Shengshou MagLev.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 29, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> from a business standpoint SS would have no reason to make another one. It's not exactly high demand


You may be right, but I'm not convinced. How much demand could there be for a 16x16, 17x17, or 19x19? But they made those. In this case the only way to test the market is to make the puzzle. It's been a long time since a new gigaminx hit the market, it's my prediction (and I sincerely hope I'm not being too optimistic) that somebody will release a stickerless gigaminx in late May 2023.


----------



## qwr (Dec 29, 2021)

My only predictions that came true was

- RS3M 2020 continues to sell like hotcakes
- MGC square 1 is amazing and revolutionizes square 1 hardware again

Looks like companies didn't bother at all with making other puzzles and just hopped on the maglev 3x3 hype train


----------

